# My First Electronic



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I have far too many watches; however this is my first electronic bought at a very reasonable price thanks to eBay.

It is really nice condition bar a crack on the class between 1 and 2 but this doesn't notice when worn. And it's keeping really good time which is a bonus 

Not quite up to Wittnauer standards, but it's a start.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robin S said:


> but it's a start.


It is indeed Robin! :thumbsup:


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Slippery slope......this is how it starts. What is next, tuning fork maybe?

Enjoy the vintage electronics! 

Rob


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

rdwiow said:


> Slippery slope......this is how it starts. What is next, tuning fork maybe?
> 
> Rob


Absolutely! You're in good company though Robin. Nice find


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

It's a nice dial on that one - a very tasteful colour.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Very Nice

This is how it starts first I bought 1 tuning fork and now I have 2 and I am already searching the bay for more


----------

